
External API Caching with Varnish and Nginx - sundip
http://blog.runnable.com/post/144975295096/external-api-caching-with-varnish-nginx
======
apocas
Why not use nginx also for cache (you can even use a ramdrive if you want it
in-memory) and just ditch Varnish?

~~~
drewbug01
Varnish is much more flexible than nginx. If you need to do complicated things
around caching (and many people do), then it may ultimately be easier to cache
with Varnish than nginx. Of course, many people don't, and hence nginx's
built-in caching makes more sense. It's a purpose-built tool vs. a generic
tool type of argument.

The article doesn't go into the reasons why, but they alluded to doing
something interesting with caching:

> By flipping this standard use case around, using the right VCL
> configuration, and relying on some advanced Varnish features, we can address
> all three problems discussed in the previous section.

